# Have the Ribbonfish shown up?



## Gators (May 16, 2013)

Hey all,

I was curious to know if anyone has caught any ribbonfish recently (The Long silvery fish with sharp teeth)? I know last year not many were caught as in previous years at places like Palafox Pier etc. Just wondering, thanks for your time.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Not shown up yet


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

something has been cutting me off at 3 mile but think its ladyfish & Spanish.. haven't seen a ribbonfish in a few years actually


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Believe the shrimpers have declined them locally


----------



## Gators (May 16, 2013)

I think that may be the culprit or maybe climate change..? I notice they have been steadily declining in numbers the past few years and was wondering if it as due to being an unregulated fish? I can only imagine the local Asian fishermen/women stock piling on the juvenile ribbon fish in the bay must have a long term compounding effect on the regional population. I know the peak time to catch them is around Mid-late October up until the end of November? So hopefully they show up soon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I have missed something..... I know that the Asian folks keep everything, but what would a guy like me do with a ribbonfish?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Global warming


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Saw some last weekend in the sound.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

they're thick in the surf over this way Walton Co. w/some size to them for that fish, I believe you are talking about Needlefish? 

There were quite a few in the bay as well not near as big as surf side though. Small guys can't eat my size 1 fly, but the guys in the surf get it all the time, I'd rather they didn't. What do you want w/those nuisances?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

wtbfishin said:


> they're thick in the surf over this way Walton Co. w/some size to them for that fish, I believe you are talking about Needlefish?
> 
> There were quite a few in the bay as well not near as big as surf side though. Small guys can't eat my size 1 fly, but the guys in the surf get it all the time, I'd rather they didn't. What do you want w/those nuisances?


I believe ribbon fish and needle fish are two different species. Ribbon fish are great bait. Needlefish are worthless in my opinion.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Gators (May 16, 2013)

They taste like Spanish Mackerel but more mild in my opinion. You have to work for the meat since it can be rather boney, but it is white/flaky and delicious although the eel-like prehistoric appearance of the fish can be rather off-putting. Chop them up into 3-4 inch pieces and pan fry in whatever oil/butter you want, salt and pepper and you're good to go. Give it a try, they taste great..but they are also good bait too.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ribbonfish are great king bait, or delicious as sashimi or salted and fried.


----------

